

Momentum: Hacker with iPhone take over NY Times Square screens - alexyim
http://www.alexandrosmaragos.com/2011/03/hacker-in-times-square.html

======
alexyim
I posted this to try and find the original story, unaware that it had been
deleted.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322401>

------
olivercameron
I've been trying to get my head around how this actually works, but have so
far failed. I hope it's not fake. Anyone have any insight?

EDIT: Consensus seems to be it's a fake, shame!

